# Middle Earth



## Nordi (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

When I am not on adventure at least I think of some.
The next two images show moments when I'm in my element together with my twin brother.
The sun sets quickly, get up even faster, so enjoy.







_Stone age





Middle Earth_


----------



## waday (Aug 5, 2015)

_Middle Earth_ is awesome! LOVE IT!


----------



## knswee (Aug 5, 2015)

Love that first one...

ken


----------



## Nordi (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you All !

I appreciate it !


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 5, 2015)

Number 1 has my vote, very nice


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 5, 2015)

They are both really nice! 
I always thought DH riding would be fun, but I don't have the money or hills! LOL


----------



## weepete (Aug 6, 2015)

Exellent shots!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 6, 2015)

Love both of them, but love the second one a touch too much. I love silhouettes like these, it's perfectly executed!


----------



## JamesScott86 (Aug 7, 2015)

very interesting, great set


----------



## mmaria (Aug 7, 2015)

koja planina?


----------



## spacefuzz (Aug 7, 2015)

Middle Earth is wonderful! Makes me want to go find a trail......


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Nordi (Aug 9, 2015)

mmaria said:


> koja planina?



Cemerno na prvoj i Komovi na drugoj  ( izvini na malo zakasnelom odgovoru )


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2015)

#2 is absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 11, 2015)

Both great, love the light in the first and color in the second. thanks for sharing.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 11, 2015)

#2 Sweetness!


----------

